# Kennel pictures - moveable



## StikR (Feb 7, 2010)

Here are some pictures of a kennel we built this weekend.  I got the plans from a buddy who has had beagles in his for 4 years.  Feedback welcomed.  If I were to sell a few of these how much do you guys think I could get for them?

-5' x 8' kennel (tin roof & dog house section not complete)
-2'x5' dog house (can section off to make smaller inside)
-will have tin on roof and on top of dog house
-all PT lumber
-I plan to put 2-3 beagle / walker crosses in each one
-4' in front dropping to 3.5'  in back
-Welded wire







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Lil D (Feb 7, 2010)

Those are real nice man.


----------



## gsubo (Feb 7, 2010)

If you dont mind me askin..what about did all the material cost ya to build this?  Thinking about building something similar. I like the idea of having it portable as well. These look really nice!


----------



## StikR (Feb 8, 2010)

About $250 in material including the tin and 2 sheets of 1/2" plywood for the dog house.  It is a lot more work that it looks like.  Notice how we notched the legs for the long horizontal floor supports.  This allows flat surfaces for the wire to attach to.  I can build you some if you want me to, but I would need at least $450 each to make it worthwhile


----------



## R G (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Texas7mag (Feb 8, 2010)

Stik , just an idea for ya but you might be planning on doing it anyway . I would put hinges on the roof of the dog house so you can get in there if you ever need to , without sending one of the kids crawling in there . Or one of the sides of the house . Nice kennels !!


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Feb 8, 2010)

That's a lucky pack of dogs there. Nice work!


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Feb 8, 2010)

A general rule of thumb would be material cost times 2 plus a profit markup.  Doesn't always work, but should give you a stating point.


----------



## StikR (Feb 8, 2010)

Texas7mag said:


> Stik , just an idea for ya but you might be planning on doing it anyway . I would put hinges on the roof of the dog house so you can get in there if you ever need to , without sending one of the kids crawling in there . Or one of the sides of the house . Nice kennels !!



Thanks man.  Yep, the hinged top was planned for.  Matter of fact I put the box & hinged top on today.  I set some old barn tin on top tonight since it is going to rain.  This thing is nice!  Anybody want one or two????


----------



## howl (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats nice. I used to do that when I had beagles. Only difference is I used hardware cloth for the floor. I've seen it done with even wider mesh. Pups can learn to walk on about anything.


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Feb 11, 2010)

Great looking pen !! Good job !


----------



## dognducks (Feb 11, 2010)

Good looking kennel. We built something similar to this when I had a puppy; Works really good. One thing i would do though is cove up the exterior edges of the wire. I ripped a couple pair of pants and a jacket leaning up against the kennel to feed them. Just a thought. Otherwise it looks awesome.


----------



## StikR (Feb 13, 2010)

is there a better wire to use on these?  I know the welded wire won't last forever without repairs


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Feb 13, 2010)

StikR said:


> is there a better wire to use on these?  I know the welded wire won't last forever without repairs



Maybe something that is powder coated? Maybe something like this: http://www.fence-it.com/chainlinkpowder/Chainlinkindex1.htm


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Feb 14, 2010)

how do you start 1 of these...need advice on getting started with rabbit dogs


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Feb 14, 2010)

would like one. but ant got the money. LOL. I get dogs from friends and sale them and this would be a good thing to have. lookes good


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 22, 2010)

StikR said:


> is there a better wire to use on these?  I know the welded wire won't last forever without repairs



The best I have found is horse panels. They have 2x4 holes like the welded wire but come in a heavy gauge like hog wire. Only setback is price. A 5 foot tall by 16 long panel is about 70 with tax. I've had mine up for three years and am sure I can carefully remove the staples and reuse the metal once the wood rots. The ones you built look good but I have never had any luck with welded wire on a dog pen. Chain link would work and is cheaper than the horse panels.


----------



## jester (Feb 22, 2010)

thats a nice kennel.


----------

